# 1970 GTO front AC braket?



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

Currently I'm looking at a 1970 GTO that is for sale and the AC compressor and hoses and brackets are missing. I can find the hoses and compressor but haven't found the front ac compressor bracket. Any clues on where to buy it at? see the photo of the sliver bracket:


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

That silver bracket is one solid piece of aluminum. That is the same exact bracket as my 68. Pontiac Restoration Specialty Items Catalog Inlinetube.com sells both brackets and all the hardware you need.


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks for the link! I checked it out and see they sell all the bolts which I need but that aluminum bracket I don't see in their catalog.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry your right, niether Ames, or O. P. G., or Year One sell it. Wrecking yard only.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

pm me with an offer for my used one.


----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)

It can be a stamped bracket as well. Look a franks Pontiac parts on the web


----------

